# Portuguese Sweet Bread



## dirtsailor2003

On the Big island of Hawaii they make these rolls in a giant lava rock oven. I made mine in the house oven as I don't have an outdoor bread oven yet! I wanted to make these for thanksgiving, but figured I better do a test run. So I made a half batch. 

These will go with the chorizo potato soup I'm making right now. Blowing crazy mad here and raining sideways!!!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 25, 2014






Portuguese Sweet Bread
(Pao Doce - recipe makes 4 loaves)
Mix together in a big bowl:
2 cups Warm Water
4 pkg. Dry Yeast
Then stir in:
2 cups Sugar
2 sticks Melted Butter
4 Eggs
Stir in- one cup at a time:
8 cups Bread Flour
Stir in up to 2 more cups of flour as needed to make a soft dough. When the dough is too difficult to stir, turn dough out on a floured table and knead in the rest of the flour for about 3-5 minutes. Add more flour if needed to keep the dough from sticking to the table. Put the dough back in the bowl and cover it until it has doubled in size (about 1 hour). Punch the dough down and form into 4 equal sized loaves. Pinch off 7 equal pieces of dough from each loaf, roll and place in greased 9-inch round aluminum pans. Let the dough rise again until doubled in size (about 1 hour) and brush with egg wash (1 egg mixed with 2 Tbsp. water). Bake in a 400 degree oven for about 20-30 minutes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I may be in trouble, the wife loved these rolls. I may become the baker I don't want to be!


----------



## moikel

They look great,your a natural
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Next frontier those little egg custard tarts with the flaky pastry.


----------



## welshrarebit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I may be in trouble, the wife loved these rolls. I may become the baker I don't want to be!



I see malasadas in your future! You can also use the same recipe and put it into a bread pan to make portuguese sweet bread French toast or after the first punch down roll in some cinnamon and sugar...

POINTS!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> I see malasadas in your future! You can also use the same recipe and put it into a bread pan to make portugeuse sweet bread French toast or after the first punch down roll in some cinnamon and sugar...
> 
> POINTS!!!



French bread, oh goodness! Better go make another batch!! I just looked at a cast iron brad pan the other day...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Moikel said:


> They look great,your a natural:biggrin: .
> Next frontier those little egg custard tarts with the flaky pastry.



Thanks Mick! Not sure I'll
Progress past rolls and bread. I do like bread making or the final results that is!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Maybe I'll stray into something like these!!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 25, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit

Not French bread! French toast!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> Not French bread! French toast!!!



Ha yes my brain was thinking French roast, but typed French bread, lol! I bet I could slice the rolls and make French toast!!! We've only dug into one so far. Hmmm, I think I know what's for breakfast! Wish I had a can of spam in the house, it's all in my camper which is in storage!


----------



## foamheart

LOL.... being an old country boy when ya said sweet breads I was thinking something completely different!

You know that looks alot like  Brioche dough. AND it is rich and sweet....... Its what I usually make king cakes for mardi gras with.

Those are some awefully fancy meat pies!

<whispers> I would be salivating had I not just ate a whole hot french bread loaf watching the LSU game. ZOMG.

That looks really great Case, and brownie points with SHCTYWYCDYPs too! You d'man!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Foamheart said:


> LOL.... being an old country boy when ya said sweet breads I was thinking something completely different!
> 
> You know that looks alot like  Brioche dough. AND it is rich and sweet....... Its what I usually make king cakes for mardi gras with.
> 
> Those are some awefully fancy meat pies!
> 
> I would be salivating had I not just ate a whole hot french bread loaf watching the LSU game. ZOMG.
> 
> That looks really great Case, and brownie points with SHCTYWYCDYPs too! You d'man!  :77:



Thanks Kevin!

Ha yep none of those sweet breads here, lol! 

We cleared on pan full, if there's any left by morning I think French toast will be made with the other pan!


----------



## moikel

This is a bit of a classic home cooking down here.

http://www.gourmettraveller.com.au/...classic-dish/2008/5/bread-and-butter-pudding/

You can make it with day old anything,brioche,croissants can't see why you can't  make it with your sweet bread.


----------



## welshrarebit

Brioche is much heavier than the Portuguese sweet bread. I use to work at a restaurant that had pate de foie gras en brioche on the menu! That was unreal good...

I also should menton that they made the best hamburger buns!!! They are so good you can use them with any sandwich. I should know I live in the Sandwich Islands!!! :biggrin:


----------



## portsmokers

Im portuguese i eat sweet bread all the time . Your turn out amaizng lol all you need is butter and cheese


----------



## dirtsailor2003

portsmokers said:


> Im portuguese i eat sweet bread all the time . Your turn out amaizng lol all you need is butter and cheese



Thank you! I don't even know that you need cheese!!  But I wouldn't complain if there was cheese!


----------



## portsmokers

Well not any kinda of cheese portuguese cheese  its very good . Mornings breakfest with tea or coffee.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Great lookin bread Case, now the wife knows ya can bake..... :68:  Your in for it now,  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 8, 2014






A new batch tonight!


----------



## welshrarebit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Nov 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new batch tonight!



Looks good!!!

I bought some ingredients to make this but my sous chef wasn't feeling well and the wife said to remember I don't have a pot washer or cleaning crew to clean up after me like I have at work! Lol

Maybe next week...


----------



## one eyed jack

Thanks a lot for this recipe Case.  Gave it a whirl today and it turned out pretty good.  Probably be better next time..













DSC02743_zps16ebefdb.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Nov 23, 2014


















DSC02746_zps1f3d865e.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003

One eyed Jack said:


> Thanks a lot for this recipe Case.  Gave it a whirl today and it turned out pretty good.  Probably be better next time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02743_zps16ebefdb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ one eyed jack
> __ Nov 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02746_zps1f3d865e.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ one eyed jack
> __ Nov 23, 2014



Looking great Jack! We made some in loaf form this weekend for French toast, yumm!!!!!


----------



## one eyed jack

I was thinking to try shaping it into small rolls on a cookie sheet.  The loaf shape sounds good too.

Mine came out good enough to try the recipe again and I appreciate it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

You can shape this into rolls like hamburger buns, makes for a tasty burger!


----------



## welshrarebit

You can also fill them up with smoked goodies after the first punch down. Then let them rise and bake...

Smoked char siu baos:













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 24, 2014


----------



## one eyed jack

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You can shape this into rolls like hamburger buns, makes for a tasty burger!


I am sure that they would make really tasty burger buns.


Welshrarebit said:


> You can also fill them up with smoked goodies after the first punch down. Then let them rise and bake...
> 
> Smoked char siu baos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ welshrarebit
> __ Nov 24, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ welshrarebit
> __ Nov 24, 2014


Now there is an idea.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like an opportunity to post a recipe Mr. Rarebit.


----------



## welshrarebit

One eyed Jack said:


> I am sure that they would make really tasty burger buns.
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is an idea.  :drool
> 
> Looks like an opportunity to post a recipe Mr. Rarebit.



I did in another thread. I should have let the bread proof more but I was near a mutiny from the kids! Dad, we're hungry... :biggrin:


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172385/portugeuse-sweet-bread-three-ways


----------



## one eyed jack

Welshrarebit said:


> I did in another thread. I should have let the bread proof more but I was near a mutiny from the kids! Dad, we're hungry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172385/portugeuse-sweet-bread-three-ways


Yes sir,  Gotta keep the kids and Mama happy.  Thanks for the link. I will check it out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Just a bump for the holidays! I will be mixing up the dough tonight for Thanksgiving!


----------



## one eyed jack

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just a bump for the holidays! I will be mixing up the dough tonight for Thanksgiving!


Good idea!  Sounds to me like Thanksgiving is off to a great start.


----------



## hamrhead1971

I tried this bread for Thanksgiving and it turned out great.  I wanted to do some more this weekend.  The thing is, this was the first time making bread and for some reason my dough will not double in size in an hour like the recipe says.  Last time I let it sit overnight to get it to rise.  Any ideas as to what I could be doing wrong?  I followed the recipe to a T.

Smoke it up.
William


----------



## one eyed jack

hamrhead1971 said:


> I tried this bread for Thanksgiving and it turned out great. I wanted to do some more this weekend. The thing is, this was the first time making bread and for some reason my dough will not double in size in an hour like the recipe says. Last time I let it sit overnight to get it to rise. Any ideas as to what I could be doing wrong? I followed the recipe to a T.
> 
> Smoke it up.
> William


I am relatively new to bread baking but have come to realize that the dough / yeast is very temperature sensitive.  I sometimes crack open the oven door, set the oven control to warm, set your dough in a pan on the stove top and drape a towel over the pan and the top of the slightly open oven door.  (Get that dough warmed a little).  If you followed the recipe it should work fine.  I have found it to be pretty forgiving.

Best luck.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Just a bump for Thanksgiving. My mother in law requested that I bring these this year.


----------

